# Raid Shadow Legends Clan



## Computer_Freak (3. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute 

Gibt es hier im Forum einige die aktiv Raid Shadow Legends spielen und noch einen Clan suchen? 

Gesucht werden Spieler jeder Stärke, tägliche Clan Aktivität (min 1 Stern 2-3 Sterne erwünscht), sowie Beteiligung am Clanboss sind die Voraussetzungen.
Es ist auch Discordserver vorhanden, da der Ingamechat nicht der Beste ist.

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden 

SG


----------

